
Ask HN: What's are the best alternatives to Keen.io? - hh99
Keen.io has raised prices and we need to migrate. Been trying to find an alternative but none found so far that&#x27;s close to Keen. Any suggestions?
======
mrwnmonm
Take a look at this one [https://getconnect.io/](https://getconnect.io/)

------
mrwnmonm
We are searching for an alternative too.

